# Decoy trailers



## BOATGUY (Mar 31, 2008)

What are you running for a trailer (brand). I am looking for a 14-16'. I want to keep it as light as possible but durable.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We bought a 6x12 United last fall and I have been very happy with it. It has almost 10k hard miles on it since then and it has help up great. Our previous trailer was a Onyx Flyer (Menards) and the United is by far a higher quality rig.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you want light go Aluminum. DCT trailers out of SD are really nice!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a 6X14 United. It is a great trailer and very sturdy. Just painted up the fenders and the diamond plate with bed liner. We'll see how that holds up to the abuse of gravel roads.


----------

